# Some Things Never Change



## Glinda (Jun 4, 2015)

Saturday will be my 46th anniversary of graduation from high school.  In what way(s) are you still the same as you were in high school (or high school equivalent)?

As for me:

I still dislike Richard Nixon;

I still love to watch _Jeopardy_; and

I still avoid algebra like the plague.

How about you?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm still breathtakingly gorgeous yet have managed to remain incredibly humble.   :bowknot:


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

You beat me to it QS.  So I will add....

My mind still thinks young.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

This June I graduated from high school too........60 years ago.  I am still a romantic but one burnished by the events of life.  I also, like Glinda hate the very idea of Algebra. I still remember all my old girlfriends and see them today in my waning mind as I saw them then, in the pretty little powder pastels of their dresses worn to our school dances.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't really think I am anything like I was in high school.  I will be 50 years for me in January of 2017.   My goodness.. if a person is the same after 50 years, they really haven't done anything.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I don't really think I am anything like I was in high school.  I will be 50 years for me in January of 2017.   My goodness.. if a person is the same after 50 years, they really haven't done anything.



Hey!  I'll be watching Jeopardy till death do us part!


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Hey!  I'll be watching Jeopardy till death do us part!



You and my sister!   I know not to call her when it's on.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 4, 2015)

I was very dumb back then, but didn't appreciate the extent. I was also much more extroverted or at least I had the courage to act like an extrovert. 63 years later I now have a much better understanding of the extent of my dumbness and I am now very much on the introvert side of the personality scale. I no longer suffer fools gladly which seriously limits social opportunities.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

That reminded of something else....I was shy then and I'm still shy to an extent.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2015)

44 years for me next week...

I still have long hair... layful:...it's gone through a myriad of styles but it's back to about the length it was when I left school..  errrrmmm.. can't think of anything else that's the same, I'll get back to you..


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2015)

I always had a crush on Alex.

Then


Now


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh... I've thought of something!   I still have green eyes.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 4, 2015)

Hmmm...just realized I'm still uncomfortable admitting I like algebra.   :shrug:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Hmmm...just realized I'm still uncomfortable admitting I like algebra.   :shrug:



Me too....  I like math....  I know girls were told they weren't supposed to be good at math... but I was.   I liked geometry the best. Doing those proofs was fun when you got it right.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't mind algebra, but don't get me started on geometry! I, too remain gorgeous and humble, at least in my own hopefully young thinking mind. I am less shy than I was, and far less concerned with other's opinion of me, which is probably just as well! Still love to laugh, flirt, and play as much as possible. Still love people and wish to help them if possible.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 4, 2015)

45 years ago for me.  No similarity at all to who I was then.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

We seem to be very much alike, Shalimar....I don't mind algebra either but hated geometry.  I also like to play, laugh and flirt...I'm sure you've noticed.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes, angel, I think we are twins. Ain't it grand! I have an American sister, who knew?


----------



## Glinda (Jun 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> This June I graduated from high school too........60 years ago.  I am still a romantic but one burnished by the events of life.  I also, like Glinda hate the very idea of Algebra. I still remember all my old girlfriends and see them today in my waning mind as I saw them then, in the pretty little powder pastels of their dresses worn to our school dances.



Hey, Jim - who is that hot guy in your avatar?  Makes me want to put on a fluffy pale blue dress with a Peter Pan collar and dance the stroll . . .


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Fluffy white dress for me, Glinda, and a pony tail, for sure!


----------



## Glinda (Jun 4, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I was very dumb back then, but didn't appreciate the extent. I was also much more extroverted or at least I had the courage to act like an extrovert. 63 years later I now have a much better understanding of the extent of my dumbness and I am now very much on the introvert side of the personality scale. I no longer suffer fools gladly which seriously limits social opportunities.



Josiah, IF you have one fault (and that's a VERY BIG IF), it's that you're too hard on yourself.  Dumb?!  Give me a break!  You are an exceptional gentleman in every way, Josh, and it's a pleasure to know you.  Believe it!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

If Josiah is dumb, then many of the rest of us are drinking water out of the toilet like the cats! Just sayin...lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Hey, Jim - who is that hot guy in your avatar?  Makes me want to put on a fluffy pale blue dress with a Peter Pan collar and dance the stroll . . .



I'll pick ya up in my 41 Chev....Is your Dad in a good mood.?


----------



## Glinda (Jun 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I'll pick ya up in my 41 Chev....Is your Dad in a good mood.?



Who cares?!  Let's go!  nthego:


----------



## Josiah (Jun 4, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Hey, Jim - who is that hot guy in your avatar?  Makes me want to put on a fluffy pale blue dress with a Peter Pan collar and dance the stroll . . .



Wait until you see him in his Coast Guard uniform.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Who cares?!  Let's go!  nthego:



A bit of advice concerning Jim, Glinda>>>>>>> STAY in the FRONT seat  of that '41 Chevvy.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

John the spoiler.....


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2015)

Well, SOMEBODY has to warn the poor innocent girl.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 4, 2015)

I graduated 47 years ago this week.

I am still married to the same guy I was married to in high school 

I still don`t understand why I had to take algebra (which I hated)


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

Well John, it looks like it worked, she's gone and I'm stuck with a corsage.


----------



## jujube (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm going to my 50th high school reunion in August.  All I can brag about is that I can still wear my class ring.   I'm looking forward to seeing how I stack up with my fellow graduates.

Oh, and I still hate Algebra and Latin.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2015)

Yep, That's what reunions are for.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2015)

Physics was the worst subject for me at school..I could never understand it , they would have been better off teaching me to speak Mandarin at least some of that would have sunk in....why the heck did I have to go to Physics class..? Chemistry fine..Biology class fine..but why physics?? I hated it..and believe me that has not changed, I'm still as thick as a brick when it comes to technology !!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Physics was the worst subject for me at school..I could never understand it , they would have been better off teaching me to speak Mandarin at least some of that would have sunk in....why the heck did I have to go to Physics class..? Chemistry fine..Biology class fine..but why physics?? I hated it..and believe me that has not changed, I'm still as thick as a brick when it comes to technology !!



I loved physics and use it everyday one way or another.  You bring the Biology and Chemistry, I'll bring the physics and we'll kick ass.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

I hated physics, but always had an innate understanding of biology. Snickerrr.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

I was best at Biology.. but I did ok with Physics and Chemistry too.. although I didn't like them as much.

Anyone else take Trig?   That was challenging.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I hated physics, but always had an innate understanding of biology. Snickerrr.



I learned to love biology because of my teacher,Vince Marchi. Hubba hubba....I hung on his every word lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson, too funny! Lol.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I was best at Biology.. but I did ok with Physics and Chemistry too.. although I didn't like them as much.
> 
> Anyone else take Trig?   That was challenging.




I liked trig...sine, cosine, tangent...that's all I remember....a lot of good it did me.


----------



## Louis (Jun 4, 2015)

I was always crazy about girls, sexy girls. Nowadays I'm attracted to older women with huge...(wait for it)...........brains. 

I was apolitical in those days. After high school I began to see beyond my immediate neighborhood and became more and more open minded and liberal. Today I'm somewhere left of left.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Louis, more commonality,I can hardly believe it! So, like myself, you are part of the Socialist Horde? How sexy is that.!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

I now pronounce you Mermaid and man.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Wicked, wicked, Jim!


----------



## Cookie (Jun 4, 2015)

OK, now that's out of the way, time for some literati - that's me and always was.  I loved reading and still do, so many books, so little time.  Alsoooo, loved home ec in school and yes, I still like to cook and bake and even was a sewing fanatic for a while.  Those cute high school boys would wait for us student cooks to emerge with our prized cookies, and yes I would definitely present them with a few. Not exactly a braino, but I did enjoy my history and french lessons, as I still do, oui oui comprendez vous?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

I took my French lessons on date nights.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Cookie, je sais  ce que tu veux dire.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 4, 2015)

LynnD said:


> I liked trig...sine, cosine, tangent...that's all I remember....a lot of good it did me.



That's about what I remember from Trig...  Never could figure out what the point was.  I passed.. but that's about it.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Jun 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Cookie, je sais  ce que tu veux dire.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I took my French lessons on date nights.



You are wicked!   I graduated in '69, how about that!  High school, that is.


----------



## Louis (Jun 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I took my French lessons on date nights.


:lofl:


----------



## Louis (Jun 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Louis, more commonality,I can hardly believe it! So, like myself, you are part of the Socialist Horde? How sexy is that.!


:flowers:


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 4, 2015)

Algebra (an instrument of Satan, I'm convinced) was the bane of my existence in high school.  Especially the word problems -- you remember -- one train leaves St. Louis going west at 60 mph and another leaves San Francisco heading east doing 50.  How old are the conductors' grandmothers?

My dad was an engineer and could not for the life of him figure out how a daughter of his could be SO dense in math.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 4, 2015)

I would have done well in Math if it wasn't for the football player hunk sitting next to me in class, distracting me to distraction from my lessons.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Louis, thank you for the flower, music man.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Butterfly, sooo funny!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Cookie, with the exception of geometry, math was not an issue for me. I just found it endlessly boring. I meanear algebra, please stop asking us to find your x. She's never coming back, and don't ask y.  That's my kinda math. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

Gibbled again, should have read Dear algebra, jeez, what happened??


----------



## Cookie (Jun 4, 2015)

:rofl1:  gibbled!  ha ha ha  -- that must be a BC expression, we said that when I was in school in Van. haven't heard it ever since.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2015)

You betcha, Cookie! Brought to you for your viewing pleasure by the Trogs on the Left Coast! Provincials r Us! Lol.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 4, 2015)

Cookie said:


>



That song has been re-done several times but no one does it like Sam Cooke.  Thanks for posting, Cookie!


----------



## merlin (Jun 5, 2015)

I haven't gone through graduation yet, still a teenager at heart, :cool1: and I love algebra and trigonometry as did my mother. nthego:


----------



## chic (Jun 7, 2015)

I loved algebra but hated geometry too. In high school, I was a party type girl who didn't take life seriously enough. That all came to and end after high school. But I'm still artistic, original and whimsical.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 7, 2015)

Why did so many hate Geometry?   I thought it the most useful of all the math disciplines..  Learning about shapes and using formulas to prove hypothesis..    great fun..   But seriously.. it felt like a big accomplishment to actually find the proof.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

I think I didn't like memorizing all those theorems .


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 7, 2015)

True... but I'll bet you know the difference between a isosceles and an obtuse triangle..  lol!


----------



## Jerry (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello all.  I'm brand new here and did the intro thing, then this nice thread caught my eye.  Wonderful thoughts and memories being
brought out.  

Hats off to all who did graduate from high school.  My experience was different and I left in 10th grade.  Later got the h.s. 
"GED" right after the military.  That was 1970.  I should have graduated in the class of '64.  

Things turned out fine, over time.  What did not change since those days could be quite a long list, but the first thing that
came to mind when I saw the thread title was my fascination and preoccupation with space travel and astronomy.  That has
stuck with me from the time I was 7 years old.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> True... but I'll bet you know the difference between a isosceles and an obtuse triangle..  lol!



I actually do but it's probably all I do know!


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 7, 2015)

I played golf is high school and still do today.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 7, 2015)

Things still the same......... Still have nice hair, still read loads of books,still love flowers and all things gardening, still  read poetry, still interested in the world. lots of other changes though as you would naturally expect, it's a lot of years ago.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm somewhat embarrassed to admit this, but the one thing that has truly stayed constant from school days to the present is my lascivious interest in a particular part of the mature female anatomy.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Which part would that be, Josiah? Now, all the ladies are rapt. Lol.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

Shali ....you are much braver than I.   I was afraid to ask.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

I found math boring beyond belief. I was a humanities major, and loved literature and languages, still do, love to read poetry.i am able to recite some passages from favourite authors, ie Emily Dickenson.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Angel, if you don't ask....


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Angel, if you don't ask....



I know.....I will be braver from now on.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Which part would that be, Josiah? Now, all the ladies are rapt. Lol.



Think perky.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 7, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Think perky.


Ummm...  Her smile?


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Ummm...  Her smile?



Lol, Warrigal ....that must be it because I can't think of anything perky on a mature woman.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh, breasts! Pretty, perky little breasts, although at our age we need spray starch to achieve the desired result. Perhaps standing on one's head? Shall we try, Angel?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

DW, will you spot us lest we fall over? Semi-geriatrics don't bend like we once did. Lol.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## Josiah (Jun 7, 2015)

I suggested perky only as a clue to identify the part of the anatomy. My lascivious interest is not in perkiness, nor for that matter size. Let's just say "age appropriate". You can't quibble with that.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice recovery, Josah!


----------



## Cookie (Jun 7, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I'm somewhat embarrassed to admit this, but the one thing that has truly stayed constant from school days to the present is my lascivious interest in a particular part of the mature female anatomy.



A mature female anatomy... hmmmmm  --- clue 1:  perky

I'll venture a guess:   derriere - but is it still perky in a mature woman?


----------



## Louis (Jun 7, 2015)

Shali wrote: "at our age we need spray starch to achieve the desired result".

I think that might help some of us men as well.  :whoops:


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

Louis said:


> Shali wrote: "at our age we need spray starch to achieve the desired result".
> 
> I think that might help some of us men as well.  :whoops:



might need  a few cans!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Louis, HaHaHaHa?,


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 7, 2015)

LynnD said:


> might need  a few cans!



Bulk buying is very economic!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Lynn, don't forget the toothpicks! Bad mermaid. It is all Loui's fault, the music man scrambles my delicate mermaid mind with all his smooth talk. Sigh...nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Mitchezz, Canuck and Aussie humour are sooo similar! layful:


----------



## Louis (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Lynn, don't forget the toothpicks! Bad mermaid. It is all Loui's fault, the music man scrambles my delicate mermaid mind with all his smooth talk. Sigh...nthego:


I like that spelling "Loui"


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 7, 2015)

:wtf:


----------



## Louis (Jun 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> :wtf:


Ummmmm...never mind. It was a brain fart! layful: Sometimes I get way too silly.


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 7, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I would have done well in Math if it wasn't for the football player hunk sitting next to me in class, distracting me to distraction from my lessons.



I went to an all girls convent.....what's my excuse?


----------



## Cookie (Jun 7, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> I went to an all girls convent.....what's my excuse?



You can tell us ...  there's no law that says we have to be good at math or science or any subject.... its all optional.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Louis or Loui work for me, music man!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Different subjects appeal to different people. Some individuals dislike school entirely. Many forms of intelligence, not just academic. Emotional, social,etc.


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 7, 2015)

I did some online quiz ages ago and it was to see if your left or right side of brain was dominant. I was the side that governs language.


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Mitchezz, Canuck and Aussie humour are sooo similar! layful:



I have noticed that before Shalimar. My inlaws were Dutch and they thought I was a real smart arse.....they weren't completely wrong I must admit. I've found that quite a few Americans struggle with Aussie humour. We can be very disrespectful of people in authority.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Mitchezz, Canucks, especially out here on the left coast of Canada, are an irreverent nonconformist bunch. We don't suffer fools gladly, although some of the old toots from the east who retire here where it is warm and green, bring conservative values with them. We even have a Green Party Federal member of parliament from near here.  Get to know us, we love to laugh at ourselves, just like the people in Oz.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

My brain does the language thing too Mitchezz, although being left-handed, my brain is somewhat different.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 8, 2015)

You are definitely different...


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 8, 2015)

Well Ralphy there's d.ifferent and then there's "different". The trick is in spotting the difference


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh, it has been spotted...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Ralphy, Mitchezz understands, we are kindred spirits. You just lack a certain empathy, a certain je ne sais quoi....layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Louis, Loui, understands me, sigh.....


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 8, 2015)

He's just manipulating you.  Get a grip...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

RRalphy, Louis and I are playing. What is your interest anyway?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Foreplay?   nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

With Louis Loui?? Ralphy, truly you have hidden depths, does he know of your interest?? Who knew you were so adventurous?layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 8, 2015)

No, no, guys need not apply!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

I am sure he will be relieved, Ralphy. I just don't think you are his type. He mentioned he was searching for a mermaid. Perhaps Caramel Newman wouldn't mind......


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 8, 2015)

Wasn't there a dirty song called Louie Lou-eye??   (misspelled for pronounciation)

A fine little girl waiting for me
Just a girl across the way
I take her to the park all alone
she was never a girl to be (blanked) at home

A Louie - Loui......  ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh baby.... we gotta go...

Oh well....  that's enough... it gets dirtier..


----------



## LynnD (Jun 8, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Wasn't there a dirty song called Louie Lou-eye??   (misspelled for pronounciation)
> 
> A fine little girl waiting for me
> Just a girl across the way
> ...




Yes, I remember that one, there were a few others...but it was rare in those days not like today, Holy Moly some of the words!!!!


----------



## Cookie (Jun 8, 2015)

This was popular when I was in high school, but I don't remember paying much attention to the words.  Very riske even for the 60s.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Don't try to play the innocent with this crowd...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 8, 2015)

Cookie said:


> This was popular when I was in high school, but I don't remember paying much attention to the words.  Very riske even for the 60s.



I learned the entire dirty version


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

QS, that is too cool!


----------



## Jerry (Jun 8, 2015)

The "..never change.." thing in this thread title brought a lot to mind.  One is the thing of having music readily available and playing
it a lot.  Kids (anybody under 40 to me) use great devices now for that, so do I at times.  Mainly use a nice stereo.  The music 
varies a bit, but the thing I love about it is how it can suit moods.  

Nostalgia comes around often.  But so does just wanting to hear some good jazz or blues.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Jerry, I love old jazz and blues. Hello Billie Holiday, Blind Lemon Jefferson. Also love Janis Joplin.


----------



## Jerry (Jun 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Jerry, I love old jazz and blues. Hello Billie Holiday, Blind Lemon Jefferson. Also love Janis Joplin.



Helo Shalimar.  Yep, Janis struck a chord with me, too.  Those were interesting times, back when she was active.  Music and a lot changed
in those days.


----------

